
One K-9 sniffed out hidden SD cards in a sealed gun safe - sjreese
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/05/us/police-dog-sniffs-out-flash-drives-in-porn-cases/index.html
======
bediger4000
I'm going to call bullshit. There's nothing special about the scent of a
storage device, vs the scent of a PCI card, vs the scent of any other piece of
consumer electronics. The very thought that "porn" makes some storage smell
different is just complete magical thinking. Also, define "porn".

I believe this is a repost of a Salt Lake City Tribune article from June 21,
2016 ([http://www.sltrib.com/news/4031044-155/utah-k-9-sniffs-
out-p...](http://www.sltrib.com/news/4031044-155/utah-k-9-sniffs-out-porn-))

It was fucking stupid propaganda then, and it's beyond belief now. All URL
does is alert on subconcious cues from the officer handling him. He's going to
find a lot of tee vee remotes, lost toys and cheese and sausage. There will be
even more fishy evidence introduced into the US prosecutorial system, and
general contempt for law enforcement will grow.

